# Newbie Winter Camping



## thompson521dc

My wife and I bought our first travel trailer about a month 6 weeks ago.  We have a Forest River Wildwood 282.  We've only been able to go camping once since we bought it.  We have not winterized yet.  We are planning on going next weekend here in South Carolina.  The weather forecast has varied a lot over the last few days but is now showing a 24 degree low on Friday night.  We will be running the heat in the camper while we are in it and plan on winterizing at the end of the weekend.  Should I be concerned about anything freezing / getting damaged while we are camping?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## C Nash

Just 1 night of 24 degree should not hurt.  The shore water hose supply could freeze if the temp is below freezing for several hours.  be worth your time to get pipe wraps for the hose or you could just use your fresh tank for water for the night.  The swim pool noodles work good for this.
Just keep your furnace on.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## thompson521dc

C Nash, Our weekend went great!  We disconnected from the campground water at night and used the fresh water tank.  When we were done for the weekend I used the water pump to run antifreeze through all the lines.  I did have trouble bypassing the hot water heater.  When I turned the knobs to bypass I nothing came out of the hot water side.  Is that correct?


----------



## C Nash

Yes this by passes the water heater.  Did you drain the tank after you turned the valves this way?


----------



## thompson521dc

C Nash said:


> Yes this by passes the water heater.  Did you drain the tank after you turned the valves this way?


I did not drain the tank yet, I forget to bring a socket (it's not stores at my house). With the valves turned this way I didn't get any antifreeze out of the hot side with the water pump running. Wouldn't that leave those lines unprotected?


----------



## C Nash

You should get the pink stuff with the water heater by-passed.  You really need to drain the tank.  The valves may still be in open to hot water heater.  never know which way the handles may be turned to determine on different RVs.  Did you get the antifreeze to come thru the cold water faucet's?  It should also come thru the hot side.  Sounds like it went in tank.  You really need to take the tank plug out.  Don't forget to flush the commode till you see the antifreeze?  Also same on the rinse hose to commode if it has one?  Add to sink traps and shower trap also.  If you have outside shower don't forget it?  Was you still getting water from hot side?  If so it is pulling from tank and the valves are open.  Good luck  If in doubt have a rv tech to do it.   Busted pipes can be a nightmare and hard to repair


----------

